# Website T Shirt Designer by uZoom



## MauiPerformance (Jul 27, 2008)

Aloha, has anyone heard of "Website T-Shirt Designer Plugin 2.1" by Uzoom? Were trying to find to a customer friendly t-shirt designing program to add to our website, one that wont kill our budget. We are newbie's to the industry with limited funds. Any replies would truly be appreciated. Mahalo


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

MauiPerformance said:


> Aloha, has anyone heard of "Website T-Shirt Designer Plugin 2.1" by Uzoom? Were trying to find to a customer friendly t-shirt designing program to add to our website, one that wont kill our budget. We are newbie's to the industry with limited funds. Any replies would truly be appreciated. Mahalo


I've never heard of it and I don't see any info about it on the uzoom.com website. 

It looks like sonicshack.com is running some version of it, but it's kind of confusing, because the only info on it looks like a download from download.com, which doesn't look like something you can run on your website. 

Looks like something you run on your computer, which means it doesn't look like something your customers could use easily to send t-shirt designs to you so you can print it.


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

Never heard of that site, but there's a bunch of websites out there where you can create your own e-commerce store such as Pikiware, Zazzle, and Cafe Press to name a few


----------

